# Surefire M6 Magnumlight



## Steve in SoCal (May 15, 2010)

Just won an auction on fleabay for a supposedly new in box original Surefire M6 Magnumlight. To quote

*"SUREFIRE MODEL M6 MILLENNIUM MAGNUM TACTICAL FLASHLIGHT*​ *NEW! SEALED! UNOPENED! "
*​






All I have at this point is a pic of the box. Does it appear to be the original generation M6? Presuming that this actually is the real deal, what are people's thoughts on these older M6's? I already have a current generation M3, M4 and M6 but I love the old school looks of the Magnumlight.


----------



## Size15's (May 15, 2010)

How is your M4 'current'?
Unless you mean that is has a glass-windowed TurboHead rather than the Lexan-window it was first released with (like the M6 pictured on the box in your photo)


----------



## Steve in SoCal (May 15, 2010)

I guess I consider the different style lens/bezels on the earlier M3/M4 models a different generation. I of course defer to experts such as yourself on technicality of such considerations (no sarcasm).

Any thoughts on my newly acquired box and its contents?


----------



## Size15's (May 15, 2010)

One of my M6's came in a box like that


----------



## Steve in SoCal (May 15, 2010)

One of many I believe.

I find it difficult to believe that there are still new in box M6 Magnumlight's floating around, but who knows.


----------



## Illum (May 15, 2010)

hmmm....this tells me one thing

Whoever sold me my Magnumlight got mixed up and gave me a new box


----------



## paulr (May 15, 2010)

All the recent ones have a scalloped bezel. The ones with smooth bezels seem to be rather rare. I want to buy one someday but not with my current finances. It's possible that they kept using the old boxes for a while after the switchover. I think the scalloped bezels are more popular but I prefer the smooth look.


----------



## DimeRazorback (May 15, 2010)

I have one of the "Magnumlight" model M6's with the flat bezel, and I really love it.

It has a much more traditional look to it, then the newer versions with the scallops.


----------



## Steve in SoCal (May 21, 2010)

The package arrived and everything was as advertised!!! The box was still in its original shrinkwrap plastic packaging and had been completely untouched for all of these years. Inside was a brand new old school Millennium Series M6 Magnumlight!!!! Not bad for a fleabay gamble..


----------



## leukos (May 21, 2010)

Nice find. Yeah, those knock-offs on ebay almost look like the real thing! :nana:


----------



## Steve in SoCal (May 21, 2010)

Ha ha, they even faked up an old purple MN20, a pack of old duracells and a circa 2001 instruction sheet.


----------



## Petersen (May 22, 2010)

Beware of that MN20,,, wasn't the old Purple ones that had a bad habit of exploding, leaving a layer of fine dust inside the Turbohead?


----------



## DM51 (May 22, 2010)

Very nice find! The box must have been left in sunlight for a while - the color has faded and for a minute there I thought you had found an M6 in Blue HA !!


----------



## Patriot (May 22, 2010)

Nice find on an early Lexan M6!


----------



## Illum (May 22, 2010)

nice crosshair

Are the cells using the old surefire label too? Surefire in big stenciled letters?


----------



## Steve in SoCal (May 22, 2010)

Strangely, the batteries are Duracells


----------



## Size15's (May 22, 2010)

That's because prior to developing their own brand (SF123A), SureFire used Duracell DL123A batteries. Your M6 is from that period.


----------



## JNewell (May 22, 2010)

Yep, several of my older Laser Products lights have packing mterial that refer to Duracell batteries being included. 

Lexan window - likely to melt/mottle?


----------



## Size15's (May 23, 2010)

JNewell said:


> Lexan window - likely to melt/mottle?


They never even came close to in any of Lexan Millennium TurboHeads I have.
SureFire transitioned to Pyrex because it is easier to clean and makes a more reliable water-tight seal compared to the push-in snap-fit Lexan method.


----------



## Illum (May 23, 2010)

Size15's said:


> That's because prior to developing their own brand (SF123A), SureFire used Duracell DL123A batteries. Your M6 is from that period.



Which means this M6 was way way earlier than I thought, :wow:
The older surefire catalogs IIRC had DL123As displayed with their lights. But I do not recall seeing an M6 in those catalogs...its good to have PDF catalogs, they'll never get wet from drool or coffee nor will you ever lose them in the cluttered study:nana:


----------



## DM51 (May 23, 2010)

It would be interesting to know exactly when it was made and boxed, and to run a test on those to Duracells to see how they have held up after however many years it has been.


----------



## Steve in SoCal (May 24, 2010)

DM51 said:


> It would be interesting to know exactly when it was made and boxed, and to run a test on those to Duracells to see how they have held up after however many years it has been.



I would assume this is a 2000 or 2001 model based on the product manual and reviewing some old catalogs.

I will test the resting voltage of the batteries with my DMM and report back.


----------



## DM51 (May 25, 2010)

A DMM won't tell you much with Lithium primaries. You could use a ZTS tester, but that gives you an indication (within a claimed 20% accuracy) rather than an accurate measure. 

I would suggest a run-time test of 1 or 2 of them in a regulated single cell light, comparing the run-time you get vs. what you get with new cells. 

It would be interesting to hear how they perform after the 9 or 10 years they've been sitting on the shelf.


----------



## 325addict (May 25, 2010)

"...its good to have PDF catalogs, they'll never get wet from drool or coffee nor will you ever lose them in the cluttered study".

Indeed, they'll never get wet. BUT: as soon as your HDD fails (and it's not the question IF it will fail, the only question is WHEN this will happen) then you lost them ALL.... in a split second 

Bottom line: be sure you have them backed up... on THREE different media 

Timmo.


----------



## Illum (May 25, 2010)

325addict said:


> "...its good to have PDF catalogs, they'll never get wet from drool or coffee nor will you ever lose them in the cluttered study".
> 
> Indeed, they'll never get wet. BUT: as soon as your HDD fails (and it's not the question IF it will fail, the only question is WHEN this will happen) then you lost them ALL.... in a split second
> 
> ...



I do... I save my important files on CF cards, USB thumbs, etc...just not on hard drives unless something is too big to fit...which was the case when suddenly porn went HD:shakehead
Theres a better option too, but I'm sure if todays technology would allow it effeciency wise. Burn a CD, finalize session, but not finalize CD...then burn more files on it on the go. 700MB should hold plenty of PDFs before the CDs done:wave:


----------



## gallagho (May 26, 2010)

It is exactly like mine, however mine is labelled MAGNUMTLIGHT with a lexan window. What serial number do you have on it?

Is that 263 I can read? Similar number to mine as well


----------



## Steve in SoCal (May 27, 2010)

gallagho said:


> It is exactly like mine, however mine is labelled MAGNUMTLIGHT with a lexan window. What serial number do you have on it?
> 
> Is that 263 I can read? Similar number to mine as well



Very interesting. The serial number on mine is 289. I have seen a few old threads of people who have M6s with the "MAGNUMTLIGHT" (mis)spelling. Very unique I believe.


----------



## Illum (May 27, 2010)

Steve in SoCal said:


> Very interesting. The serial number on mine is 289. I have seen a few old threads of people who have M6s with the "MAGNUMTLIGHT" (mis)spelling. Very unique I believe.



Only one MagnumTlight existed on the forum...and it was sandblasted I believe... There is also only one black M6 on the forum, and bigfoot has it. 

my M6 Magnumlight is A004110
but mine does not have the crosshair, its got the modern day hyperbolas


----------



## greenLED (May 27, 2010)

Dood, is that serial 269?


----------



## kramer5150 (May 27, 2010)

Wow nice find!! A lot of M6 history in this thread.
Great read thanks to all!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ampdude (May 27, 2010)

I used to have an M3 that came in a box like that. It seemed to throw a tighter beam than all the newer ones I've seen. I miss it because I sold it! Had "Surefire Laser Products" inscribed on the tailcap.

I love that old school olive colored Surefire type III finish that came on the early lights.


----------



## openbolt1 (May 28, 2010)

I really like that old school tailcap where the WWW.SUREFIRE.COM nonsense is absent. Nice find!


----------



## Steve in SoCal (May 28, 2010)

ampdude said:


> I used to have an M3 that came in a box like that. It seemed to throw a tighter beam than all the newer ones I've seen.


 
That's a good point. The reflector on this M6 is visibly smoother than my new model. As a result the beam is much tighter with more throw.


----------



## Steve in SoCal (May 28, 2010)

The same seller on fleabay is currently selling what looks to be another NIB old school M6 Magnumlight, and old style M3 and M4 along with a bunch of other Surefire stuff!!!!!!!! Please jump on this stuff, I am broke....


----------



## rjr104 (May 30, 2010)

I did (M6 that is). I bought one on eBay awhile ago with the SN 28. Be interesting to see what this one is. Ill check in when I get it. Wonder where this guy is getting all the SF goodies. O/S M3's, M4's, 4 flat A2's, hurricane lights, etc. I did get one of his 6Z's the other day which was real nice too.
RJ

The body lettering on my M6 #28 is kind of light gray, so it isn't readily apparent. I looked at it again a moment ago and it indeed says "MagnumTLight". I guess that is out of the ordinary?

I need to get a better camera.


----------



## OscarTheDog (May 30, 2010)

You should post a picture of your M6 RJ


----------



## Steve in SoCal (May 30, 2010)

Awesome buy, please post pics when it arrives.

I believe there have only been 2 prior instances of a "MAGNUMTLIGHT" being reported here on CPF.

That guy on fleabay has an awesome inventory of classic NIB SF stuff. I presume that the CPF vultures are circling at this point preparing to pick him clean...



rjr104 said:


> I did (M6 that is). I bought one on eBay awhile ago with the SN 28. Be interesting to see what this one is. Ill check in when I get it. Wonder where this guy is getting all the SF goodies. O/S M3's, M4's, 4 flat A2's, hurricane lights, etc. I did get one of his 6Z's the other day which was real nice too.
> RJ
> 
> The body lettering on my M6 #28 is kind of light gray, so it isn't readily apparent. I looked at it again a moment ago and it indeed says "MagnumTLight". I guess that is out of the ordinary?


----------



## Snow (May 30, 2010)

Wow! What a great score!! I can't imagine how awesome it must be to get to open the original box. 

I am the proud owner of an early M6 Magnumlight with crosshairs, serial number 423, SURE-FIRE Laser Products tailcap, and lexan lens. I love it and I'll never sell it. I am sure you guys all feel the same.

lovecpf


----------



## Steve in SoCal (May 31, 2010)

Nice, maybe you can post a pic here as well.:devil:

It was a surreal feeling, everything was sealed up like new and must have been sitting on a shelf somewhere for 10 years. I initially told myself I was going to buy it and possibly resell it here on cpf but after I opened the box I realized that it was just too cool.



Snow said:


> Wow! What a great score!! I can't imagine how awesome it must be to get to open the original box.
> 
> I am the proud owner of an early M6 Magnumlight with crosshairs, serial number 423, SURE-FIRE Laser Products tailcap, and lexan lens. I love it and I'll never sell it. I am sure you guys all feel the same.
> 
> lovecpf


----------



## ampdude (May 31, 2010)

Yea, I don't see the Magnumtlight thing very often.


----------



## Snow (May 31, 2010)

Steve in SoCal said:


> Nice, maybe you can post a pic here as well.:devil:
> 
> It was a surreal feeling, everything was sealed up like new and must have been sitting on a shelf somewhere for 10 years. I initially told myself I was going to buy it and possibly resell it here on cpf but after I opened the box I realized that it was just too cool.


 

You can always make the money another way but the opportunity to open a mint M6 like that doesn't come around very often.

As for mine, I only have a couple crappy pictures. I will have to take a few better ones.


----------



## Illum (Jun 1, 2010)

ampdude said:


> Yea, I don't see the Magnumtlight thing very often.



Me neither...but they do exist if you look carefully


willrx said:


> Better late than never....



Tempest UK has detailed pics here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2612388&postcount=132

you don't see M6s being marked as M2s often either:nana:


Size15s said:


>


----------



## Steve in SoCal (Jun 8, 2010)

Did your newest old school M6 arrive?



rjr104 said:


> I did (M6 that is). I bought one on eBay awhile ago with the SN 28. Be interesting to see what this one is. Ill check in when I get it. Wonder where this guy is getting all the SF goodies. O/S M3's, M4's, 4 flat A2's, hurricane lights, etc. I did get one of his 6Z's the other day which was real nice too.
> RJ


----------



## ampdude (Jun 9, 2010)

Those are pretty sweet error lights, thanks for those pics ya'll. 

Is the last pic of two type III black lights or is that just the lighting? I think I've only ever seen one factory black M6 before. I don't remember what markings it had, but I saw the picture on here.


----------



## Size15's (Jun 9, 2010)

The prototype names for the M3 and M6 were M1 and M2. along with the name changes they also decided to go with Natural HA. I'm not aware of any in-production versions in Black HA.


----------



## jp2515 (Jun 23, 2010)

I wonder how rare or hard to find the MagnumLight is or the older Millennium Series M6 lights are. I know they are the older models, but you don't see them very often, even with the Millennium Series M6 markings


----------



## willrx (Jun 24, 2010)

Late to this thread but have enjoyed reading it. Many nice lights here.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve in SoCal (Aug 27, 2010)

I have been using this light with a Surefire diffuser and various bulbs for the last several months and everything has been great. Tonight I opened up the diffuser and noticed that the front of the lens had started to deform/melt in front of the bulb. :shakehead:mecry: Oh well, off to Surefire for a replacement KT4 I guess, although I don't want one with crenelations if possible.

I will try and post a few pics when I get a chance.


----------



## oldways (Aug 27, 2010)

Steve in SoCal said:


> I have been using this light with a Surefire diffuser and various bulbs for the last several months and everything has been great. Tonight I opened up the diffuser and noticed that the front of the lens had started to deform/melt in front of the bulb. :shakehead:mecry: Oh well, off to Surefire for a replacement KT4 I guess, although I don't want one with crenelations if possible.
> 
> I will try and post a few pics when I get a chance.




That is a bummer:mecry: Maybe call them and ask for a lens replacement, not a new head?

I am sure a new head will be scalloped.

I am using a SF diffuser on my M6 MagnumLight with no problems so far.

I am not sure if it is Lexan or glass. It has serial #A002297, non crosshair, with www.surefire.com tailcap.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 27, 2010)

Steve in SoCal said:


> I have been using this light with a Surefire diffuser and various bulbs for the last several months and everything has been great. Tonight I opened up the diffuser and noticed that the front of the lens had started to deform/melt in front of the bulb. :shakehead:mecry: Oh well, off to Surefire for a replacement KT4 I guess, although I don't want one with crenelations if possible.
> 
> I will try and post a few pics when I get a chance.


That is very bad luck. It must be an old lexan lens - the newer ones are all pyrex glass IIRC. The diffuser probably kept the heat inside and caused the partial melt... I wonder if Size15s has heard of this happening before.

Whatever the case, I'm confiident SF will replace your Turbohead. As oldways says, you'll probably get a scalloped one, but the scallops are mild and I don't think you'll find them objectionable.


----------



## ampdude (Aug 27, 2010)

Yea, the ones that came in those boxes, along with the M3's definitely had lexan lenses. Surefire will replace it.


----------



## Size15's (Aug 27, 2010)

Steve in SoCal said:


> I have been using this light with a Surefire diffuser and various bulbs for the last several months and everything has been great. Tonight I opened up the diffuser and noticed that the front of the lens had started to deform/melt in front of the bulb. :shakehead:mecry: Oh well, off to Surefire for a replacement KT4 I guess, although I don't want one with crenelations if possible.
> 
> I will try and post a few pics when I get a chance.


Give SureFire a call about the melted Lexan window. Its pretty difficult to establish the circumstances necessary to melt a Lexan windowed TurboHead in my experience but a BeamFilter would be one contributory factor. Normally the size and mass of the TurboHead is easily sufficient to prevent excessive heat build up.

Caution that you do NOT want a KT4 TurboHead Kit. It is intended for the M3 and the kit features the MN15 & MN16 Lamp Assemblies for three-SF123A models.

What you need to replace is the M6's "Millennium TurboHead" (it has no model number) but as I said, give SureFire a call and I'm sure you'll be able to get what you need.


----------



## Steve in SoCal (Aug 31, 2010)

I have not been lucky the last several days since soon after I noticed that my lens was melted I had the misfortune of an old purple MN20 exploding in the same head. Maybe Surefire will take pity on me an replace everything at this point.

I will try to head in to Surefire tomorrow to remedy the situation.


----------



## jp2515 (Aug 31, 2010)

Steve in SoCal said:


> I have not been lucky the last several days since soon after I noticed that my lens was melted I had the misfortune of an old purple *MN20 exploding in the same head*. Maybe Surefire will take pity on me an replace everything at this point.
> 
> I will try to head in to Surefire tomorrow to remedy the situation.



 Ouch! 

That is going to leave a mark.


----------



## Illum (Aug 31, 2010)

Steve in SoCal said:


> I will try to head in to Surefire tomorrow to remedy the situation.



take pics of their reception area for the rest of us :wave:


----------



## Steve in SoCal (Sep 1, 2010)

Mission completed.:devil: Today I stopped by Surefire's warranty / repair location at 17680 Newhope and I exchanged my old Millenium Turbohead for a new lightly crenelated one. It literally only took 4 minutes. I love Surefire...

I should have brought my camera since just off of lobby there was a full display room with assault rifles and everything....


----------



## paulr (Sep 2, 2010)

Steve in SoCal said:


> Mission completed.:devil: Today I stopped by Surefire's warranty / repair location at 17680 Newhope and I exchanged my old Millenium Turbohead for a new lightly crenelated one.



Nooo.... oo: uncrenellated M6's are sooo hard to find... I've always wanted one... oh well.


----------



## oldways (Sep 2, 2010)

I have one of the old purple MN20 bulbs. Do not run it anymore becasue of the reputation.:shakehead


----------



## wquiles (Sep 2, 2010)

paulr said:


> Nooo.... oo: uncrenellated M6's are sooo hard to find... I've always wanted one... oh well.



I know what you mean. I bought a brand new M6 3-4 years ago with the semi-crenelated head, but I also bought a "very" old one from forum member "kunfuchicken" 2-3 years ago, which has the uncrelelated head. Since I am doing testing on the PhD-M6 packs I label my M6's so that I know what bulb voltage to select, so pardon the blue labels:


----------



## Size15's (Sep 2, 2010)

There are three 'types':
Plain (none)
Scalloped (gentle)
Crenellated (aggressive "Strike Bezel")


----------

